# Should this area of roof have shingles?



## roofnoob (10 mo ago)

Our GC is doing a new roof shingles for our house remodel/extension. This part here where it connects the old and new area of the house, he said it is a “roof valley” and should not have shingles. It looks pretty ugly and not sure if it is enough water protection without the shingles. We can see it from the window.

Should the GC put shingles on top this area? How can we reason with the GC it should have shingles? Thanks


----------



## Rooferchick020 (9 mo ago)

Can you show a picture from the ground? On what type of slope it is. They could of done a better job and your wall required separate stripping. The field should never be run up the wall. He could of installed this torched down membrane as its a high water area, and could potentially leak due to a lot of water hitting the valley. He could of used a whole ice and water and than shingled over top. The torch on should be going up underneath the other side of those shingles as well go waterproof and properly tie the two in. If you can get a better photo it would help, my personal opinion he could of done this differently. He did give you a higher water proofing job but its not the best visually. I would of personally put ice and water on both sides if it is a low slope and than shingle over it, with a metal valley. Hard to say without a better photo tho.


----------



## roofnoob (10 mo ago)

it’s like a triangle low slope area where it runs down to a gutter (photo). I can tell it’s a high water flow area. From the ground looking up, we can’t see the area at all. GC said shingles will make water stay there so could leak. We can only see it from the window on the second floor.

Any way to make the visual better?


----------



## Rooferchick020 (9 mo ago)

He could of ran the sheet the other way so the laps were facing the other way so you wouldn't see the bleed to much. As for the patch he could torch a piece over the whole area so it looks like a seam not a small patch. You could also heat the bleed out and put granules on it so it looks as like one full piece.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks to be too shallow a slope for shingles, so using a flat roof system is correct. IMO, a grey TPO would both look better and perform better, as it would have no seams. That or EPDM.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a near proper installation. The only thing that I don't care for is the vertical seam. If you don't like the look put a quality thermoplastic or silicone coating in it.


----------



## roofnoob (10 mo ago)

Sounds like he did a decent job? Look could have been better by torching at the bottom? Here is another photo of the full area


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

One thing concerns me is at the bottom of that shallow valley how the torch-down ties into the shingled part. From your latest pic it looks like water will run under your shingles.


----------

